# Fire extinguisher on a jet ski



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

This has got to be one of the dumbest laws ever. Who would actually open the compartment, grab the fire extinguisher and spray it on your burning jet-ski?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

If your own personal jet ski was on fire you would proabably not even try. But, if you had a freind or saw someone in need, would you try to help? Maybe a dumb law if only thinking about its use on your jet ski.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

truemule said:


> If your own personal jet ski was on fire you would proabably not even try. But, if you had a freind or saw someone in need, would you try to help? Maybe a dumb law if only thinking about its use on your jet ski.


Well said.

Help one another.

Plus nothing slows a boat ramp down like a fire.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

truemule said:


> If your own personal jet ski was on fire you would proabably not even try. But, if you had a freind or saw someone in need, would you try to help? Maybe a dumb law if only thinking about its use on your jet ski.


Good point. But a law? The law doesn't require us to carry one on a motorcycle.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Reading into it, I _almost_ think I'm supposed to carry one on my pontoon. Uh, where would stand to put the fire out ?!?......Let 'er sink baby !!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Renegade said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > If your own personal jet ski was on fire you would proabably not even try. But, if you had a freind or saw someone in need, would you try to help? Maybe a dumb law if only thinking about its use on your jet ski.
> ...


And a motorcycle does not have a confined area for gas fumes to build up in either.

If we are going to talk about dumb laws, why do I have to register a pontoon?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

From http://static.stateparks.utah.gov/docs/ ... inglaw.pdf:


> R651-217. Fire Extinguishers. R651-217-1. Fire Extinguishers On Motorboats. All motorboats, unless exempt, must have on board a readily accessible and approved fire extinguisher as specified in Section R651-217-2.


I don't reckon a pontoon is considered a "motorboat." 
Additionally:


> Vessels equipped solely with an electric motor, and not carrying flammable fuels
> on board, are exempt from this provision.


It would appear that the PWC's are required to have them


> R651-219-7. Equipment Exemptions. (1) Sailboards and personal watercraft are exempt from the following rules: Section R651-219-2 bail buckets; Section R651-219-3 spare propulsion; and Section R651-225-4 prohibiting riding on exterior surfaces.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I don't reckon a pontoon is considered a "motorboat."
> Additionally:
> 
> 
> ...


See?? That's the tricky part !!! *\-\* *\-\*


----------

